# First topwater



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Here is my first topwater that I've made. My dad wanted one 6 1/2 inches long so it would be easier to work than the bigger store bought ones. It's made for musky fishing. Hope you like.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

nice and clean plug and paint, your dad will love it

Etch


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

What's not to like, neat and clean.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Like Whittler said, its clean and lean. Should hang a pig at Tamarack for ya.

Great work, Mark.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

It'll look better with some tooth marks on it! Go get 'em Jack.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, Dad threw her for a bit this morning. She zigs and zags real well. Unfortunately, the ski's weren't interested this morning.


----------

